# visa extenion



## bmwozzy (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi, I know people in the USA and plan to visit on a B1 visa. I just want to know if I can extend this at any time or alter my status, say, if I met someone and wanted to stay on. Any help or advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

bmwozzy said:


> Hi, I know people in the USA and plan to visit on a B1 visa. I just want to know if I can extend this at any time or alter my status, say, if I met someone and wanted to stay on. Any help or advice is much appreciated.


Applying for an extension on a B1/2 is usually the quickest way to lose your future visits to the US. A valid reason for extending a B1/2 runs along the lines of lying in an IC unit with tubes running in and out of your body and machines keeping you alive.l Anything less is probably insufficient.

I have no idea what the "if I met someone and wanted to stay on" means! A B1 is for a business trip. Most business trips will surely be under 6 months.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

P.S. Why are you applying for a B1/2 anyway? Do you not qualify for the VWP program?


----------



## bmwozzy (Jun 3, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> P.S. Why are you applying for a B1/2 anyway? Do you not qualify for the VWP program?


meant B2 visitor visa... like I say, I know people out there. Just want to know if in the event I did meet someone if I could extend my stay or is there an easier/better option. I would like to stay for as long as possible and do some travelling, see the country etc...who knows what the future holds.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

bmwozzy said:


> meant B2 visitor visa... like I say, I know people out there. Just want to know if in the event I did meet someone if I could extend my stay or is there an easier/better option. I would like to stay for as long as possible and do some travelling, see the country etc...who knows what the future holds.


If you are young and of working age DO NOT apply for a B-2 especially if 
you have no job or responsibilties ...you will not get it ...


----------



## bmwozzy (Jun 3, 2009)

Davis1 said:


> If you are young and of working age DO NOT apply for a B-2 especially if
> you have no job or responsibilties ...you will not get it ...


I am 40, seperated with 3 kids, currently employed and own my own property. I have funds to support my stay and have the offer of somewhere to stay, rent free, I just want to know what is the best visa to apply for and what is the max. amount of time I can stay for.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

bmwozzy said:


> I am 40, seperated with 3 kids, currently employed and own my own property. I have funds to support my stay and have the offer of somewhere to stay, rent free, I just want to know what is the best visa to apply for and what is the max. amount of time I can stay for.


Best visa is not a visa at all -- it's using the Visa Waiver Program provided you qualify. This gives you 90 days but you cannot extend it. If you qualify for the VWP and apply for a B2, chances are they'll turn you down and tell you to use the VWP instead. But you'll also have placed a red flag against your name.

I have the feeling there is a love interest in here. Be very careful what you do if you have any long-term plans for living in the US. Errors made now could come back and bite you hard down the road.

There is no "hang out indefinitely" visa for the US.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I totally agree with FB ..do your 90 day in and then 90 days out 

But if you like to take the chance...try for the B-2...

I also thing think you have a long term plan ...
this is the time to fly under the radar


----------



## bmwozzy (Jun 3, 2009)

Davis1 said:


> I totally agree with FB ..do your 90 day in and then 90 days out
> 
> But if you like to take the chance...try for the B-2...
> 
> ...


How do you mean 'fly under the radar' ? And why would applying for a B2 be taking a chance ? I appreciate all your help and insight, THANK YOU


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

bmwozzy said:


> How do you mean 'fly under the radar' ? And why would applying for a B2 be taking a chance ? I appreciate all your help and insight, THANK YOU


Don't bring yourself to the attention of the powers that be. 

Less than 50% of B-2 are sucessful ..and those that are are to 
people not of working age...The consulate pretty mucch assume anybody wanting a long stay there will be working illegally ...you have to think 
American.. Most American get 2 or 3 weeks vacation time a year MAX

Your employed and can 6 months off ... you have 3 children your 
leaving for 6 months .. things will not compute in their mind 

But you may be lucky and get it... A few do!!! 

We would just not recommend it


----------



## bmwozzy (Jun 3, 2009)

Davis1 said:


> Don't bring yourself to the attention of the powers that be.
> 
> Less than 50% of B-2 are sucessful ..and those that are are to
> people not of working age...The consulate pretty mucch assume anybody wanting a long stay there will be working illegally ...you have to think
> ...


So, under the VWP I can visit for a max of 90 days in a 12 month period, right ? So when could I then apply for a return visit ? Could I reapply as soon as I return or would I have to wait until the 12 months has elapsed ? If I have funds to support myself and somewhere to stay would that help with the decision ? You guys are so much help, Thank you.


----------



## bmwozzy (Jun 3, 2009)

OK, maybe I got that wrong. I noticed that for the VWP if given ESTA authorization is valid for 2 years annd multiple entries into the US, as long as your stay is 90 days or less. Is there a minimum amount of time between visits ? Thank you.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

There is no minumum amount of time betwwen visits...
It totally up to the POE and his wife mood the previous night 

but experience tells that being out the same as being in... is a fair guide 
Sp 90 days in ..then stay out for 90 days will mean less chance of a refusal


Everybody has to have sufficent funds and a place to stay.


----------



## bmwozzy (Jun 3, 2009)

Davis1 said:


> There is no minumum amount of time betwwen visits...
> It totally up to the POE and his wife mood the previous night
> 
> but experience tells that being out the same as being in... is a fair guide
> ...


OK. So, for example, if I spent 90 days in couple of months out, month in couple out etc would that be ok ? Basicly, not spending more time in than you do out is what you are saying (ie. 1 month in 2 out). Will proof of somewhere to stay be neded, or advisable, like a letter from the people you are staying with stating they are to accomodate you and a bank statement showing your balance. Your help is invaluable and much appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

bmwozzy said:


> OK. So, for example, if I spent 90 days in couple of months out, month in couple out etc would that be ok ? Basicly, not spending more time in than you do out is what you are saying (ie. 1 month in 2 out). Will proof of somewhere to stay be neded, or advisable, like a letter from the people you are staying with stating they are to accomodate you and a bank statement showing your balance. Your help is invaluable and much appreciated, Thanks.


You don't need letters ..but a letter from friends saying come out for a vacation may be useful ...
but many in and out are better than long stays to the max ....
If you don't push it you are good to go ..but there are never guarantees


----------

